

A tour of the Clojure landscape - joubert
http://lispnyc.org:80/blog/ericlavigne/a-tour-of-the-clojure-landscape

======
spacemanaki
From two weeks ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2160071>

Looks like this blog is mirrored on LispNYC or something, which is why it
wasn't picked up as a dupe.

